
Triton, World's Last Artificial Gills Scam - CarolineW
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/triton-world-s-last-artificial-gills-scam#/
======
HoopleHead
Reminds me of this:

[https://matulevicz.net/2011-09-04-matulevicz-drowning-
shame](https://matulevicz.net/2011-09-04-matulevicz-drowning-shame)

------
ricardobeat
Does anyone have a mirror of the original campaign page? The indiegogo link
gives me a "too many redirects" error and archive.org also seems to have been
stuck in an infinite loop.

